# Proof of Income for home mortgage



## david63 (11 mo ago)

How can i get Proof of Income for home mortgage? Is there any solution if i do not have any proof of income or address?


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Do u have income and an addres?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Last year’s tax return.

Where do you get mail?

If you don’t have last year’s tax return, you won’t qualify for a loan.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

The solution would be to pay cash 💰☹


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

We used a recent bank statement


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The flag beside the poster's name is not an American flag. Since they didn't give their location, they can't expect to recieve advice that would be relative to their country.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Strange for a first post.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I think the flag is of Pakistan


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

You can go to a no-paper mortgage, but your location will determine the availability of such a device.

I agree with @kinderfeld. Rather odd first post.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

And hasn't been back.


----------



## ChirLois16 (9 mo ago)

You should have an official salary and a working record. Without that, no one will offer you a mortgage because they don't know if you can pay your loan or not. You should have a stable monthly wage that indicates how much you can pay per month, and based on that, the mortgage company decides how much it can give you. Still, some companies can offer you the possibility of taking a home mortgage without proving your ability to pay. If you are interested, find more information on the internet.


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

No one is forced to give you a loan. Most do want to be repaid for a loan. If you fail to show proof you could repay a loan most will not loan you any money.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

"You should have an official salary and a working record."

Obviously someone who doesn't live outside the rat race.


----------



## Ronica Pieper (8 mo ago)

In your case, only a consultation with Mortgage Broker Newcastle will help you, who will do everything for you. Working with documents and certificates is very important and requires care and accuracy. If you don't know how to get a proof of income, then a consultant who understands all this things can do it for you. Then you will receive this proof of income and you will do everything with it. However, treat this certificate very carefully, as it is not easy to make. I don't remember exactly, but the services of such consultants are not so expensive, so you can safely contact them. I hope my advice can help you and you will get this proof of income, good luck friend!


----------

